# Cynotilapia Afra (MARA Rocks)



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, i have been researching for a while on which species to add to my tank, I have a group of 5 yellow lab Juv's already, and my tank is 3.5ft. I have decided to go with the C. Afras, and my local Cichlid shop has F1 Mara rock c. afras, and WC Tchalo c. afras,

Does anyone have any of these fish, none of them are listed in the species articles, and i would really like to see some picture of the Males / females, and hear alittle about the fish. ANY ADVICE is very welcome!

Will it be ok that the afra's are larger then the labs i already have in the tank.., i have plenty of holey rock, and plastic plants in the aquarium.
thanks

Darren.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, are they C. afra Mara Rocks or C. lion Mara Rocks? The two names get confused between them (the "afra" name tends to get thrown on every species from the genus Cynotilapia).

I know *nick a* has plenty of experience with the C. lion Mara Rocks. I would do a search in the forum for them. You won't find them in the profiles as the profiles aren't up-to-date. To keep up with all the species out there would be quite a task. I do believe profiles can be submitted by users though.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

i just ordered a group from a guy on aquabid, he's got a decent photo up of em and you can see both male and female.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

why_spyder said:


> To keep up with all the species out there would be quite a task. I do believe profiles can be submitted by users though.


id take the job because we seem to be getting a few years behind on here!!!


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

there definetely needs to be some catch up on the profiles and library sections, we still don't have the Cy. White Top Haras up.............or are they listed under "blue reef" or some other trade name?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

thevein said:


> there definetely needs to be some catch up on the profiles and library sections, we still don't have the Cy. White Top Haras up.............or are they listed under "blue reef" or some other trade name?


They are Cyno. sp. hara 'Gallireya Reef' now per Ad Konings 4th Edition...


----------



## moonlight (Feb 21, 2007)

Do the "Mara rock c. afras" at your store have a yellow head and a kind of purple body with stripes? I'm just trying to get an idea of who we are talking about.










I found this picture, it may be what your talking about, maybe not, sorry it's not the best picture.


----------



## moonlight (Feb 21, 2007)

and to try and answer your question. If you have the above fish, C. lion Mara Rocks, then yes It would be fine with a group of yellow labs. I have read other posts here that this guy gets a little meaner then others in the cyno group, everyone will very a little on that. I have agroup of four and they have not presented me with any problems to speak of, however they still have some growing to do and are no threat to the larger fish in the tank. If you google this fish you will find some better pictures I have also seen some pretty good pictures of this fish on this site, whyspider might be able to point you in the right direction, or check out his cyno-fourm, you might find your profiles there. Hope some of this helped.

-mark


----------

